# Bath Time!



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Someone took a bath in the water dish! LOL. This is the first time I've caught any of my birds all wet like this.





She so cute, even when she does look like a drowned rat.


----------



## Lynx (Sep 5, 2012)

That face is hysterical! She looks so proud of herself.


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh my! Too cute! She did a good job!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

How adorable!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, your budgie girl is soaking wet and so happy, it looks like she is smiling in those pics!


----------



## DeannaD (Feb 19, 2014)

lol,that face! She looks pleased as punch.


----------



## tetwilson (Aug 12, 2012)

That's sooooo cute! I love wet budgies!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool shots. They look so funny after a bath, don't they?


----------



## ceduke (Sep 11, 2012)

I laughed out loud when I saw her, SO CUTE! She looks quite pleased!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Very proud of herself there


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

So cute!!!!!!!! Please post a pic of her dry, I'm dying to see her color.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Trippi said:


> So cute!!!!!!!! Please post a pic of her dry, I'm dying to see her color.


As requested. 



Mid Fluff.


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

PoukieBear said:


> As requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Mid Fluff.


She is just gorgeous.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

She's just getting cuter and cuter isn't she? Such a pretty baby, wet OR dry


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She's such a pretty little thing and looks sooo happy after her bath. *


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*She really is adorable either wet or dry!*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*There is little cuter than a just bathed budgie! *


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Soo cute! Love the face!


----------

